# Google is testing new web-based Gmail features



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Googles products are constantly tested behind the scenes for potential new features, and since Gmail is just about as high as you can get on that list it makes sense that theres no shortage of potential updates being explored at any given time. Recently we explored a series of new feature for the mobile Gmail client, and now we have images of what those same feature look like on a desktop browser.

Read More


----------

